# My female budgie laid 2 eggs within 1-1,5 day?



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello!

My female budgie just blown me up!
Yesterday morning she laid her 5. Egg
And today I just randomly wanted to check the eggs as my daily routine. To my suprise I see 6. Egg which i waited to tommorow?

Is this a normal behavior?


1. Egg 28. October 2020

2. Egg 30. October 2020

3. Egg Between 1. & 2. November 2020

4. Egg 4. November 2020

5. Egg 6. November 2020

6. Egg 7. November 2020

She incubated the eggs since the 1. Laid Eg




They are both first timer?


----------

